# anybody here send me 2 logs to ID ?



## phinds (Mar 31, 2017)

I have 2 small logs (or large branches) that I'm supposed to ID. I have a vague recollection of having received them in the mail but due to an apparent episode of early onset senility (or possibly just carelessness), I can't recall who they are from. Also, I can't find any record of having written down who they are from and I attribute that to likely being due to an episode of late onset terminal stupidity.

If they're yours, let me know.

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2017)

GOT IT.

They are tamarix spp from someone on the Wood Talk Online forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Are you sure???


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Are you sure???


Well, I'm not, but the owner is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

